# Alabama v. Auburn finish



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone see it? 
Amazing finish to the rivalry

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1870772-alabama-vs-auburn-iron-bowl-2013-live-score-highlights-and-analysis


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes!

Dad graduated from Auburn. My grandmother moved here from Auburn to teach school, married my grandfather.

People from outside the state do not understand the rivalry. Everyone, football fan or not, has to decide between either Auburn or Alabama.

Gus is a great, positive coach. He and Sabin are a lot a like. Both are focused and pay attention to detail. Neither accepts excuses or make them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The game was as bizarre as the 1972 win by Auburn where AU blocked 2 Bama punts and returned both for TD's to win 17-16. A even more bizarre fact in that game was that the same player blocked both punts and another player returned both blocked punts for touchdowns.

We were amazed at the 109 yard return of the short field goal by Auburn. I am a big SEC fan, but I am ready for someone else to win the NC other than Bama.....just wish Auburn had a chance to play for it. They would have if Michigan would have made their 2 point conversion against Ohio St.

Congratulations to Gus Malzahn and all the Auburn fans....maybe Harvey Updike will choke on this loss after poisoning Auburns ancient oak trees.

War Damn Eagle!!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Vol said:


> Congratulations to Gus Malzahn and all the Auburn fans....maybe Harvey Updike will choke on this loss after poisoning Auburns ancient oak trees.
> 
> War Damn Eagle!!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Damn right!!! Go Auburn. Two things in college football that make me roll my eyes are Roll Tide and Boomer Sooner.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Auburn is most definitely the Cinderella team this year, although I'm a big dawg fan, ever since the days of Bo Jackson, I've liked auburn...had a lot of friends go there and play....it is closer to us than UGA and they recruit heavily in our area. I didn't think they should have gave bama another play in the first place....all even in overtime, let the better team win.....imagine what Auburn fans would be saying if he made it.....

Gonna be an interesting contest between Mizzou and Auburn.....as always, it's harder to win the SEC championship than it is to win the national championship.....go war eagles!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It's too bad for the SEC that this is not 2014 and the national championship game will consist of the top 4 teams....be interesting if Michigan State can beat Ohio State....they have the defense to do it, but don't know if they have enough offense. Florida State will be there regardless as Duke had a record setting year, but they will not beat FSU. So...next Saturdays conference championships will be interesting to say the least...the SEC will have to have some help to make it 8 NC's in a row.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

One other thing, Auburn could very well be destined to win the NC. You think about yesterdays finish and then the finish against Georgia 2 weeks ago.....well it just might be destiny. Go MSU Spartans!

Regards, Mike


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I will be graduating from auburn in 2 weeks with a double major in poultry production and business administration. I was at the game against bama and that will be a moment that I will never forget! The looks on the faces of the bama fans was priceless! It was a great game, now we have to get through Mizzou and then hopefully get a chance at the championship game!!
Go Spartans!!
And War Damn Eagle!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Auburn's ground game is just unreal.....well, now I have to stay up and watch the Big 10 championship game. Over 100 points scored in the SEC championship tonight.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah that was a offensive scoring display if I ever saw.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like Auburn will be going to the big dance.

Florida State has offense and defense. I am not sure that game will be a shoot out.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Looks like Auburn will be going to the big dance.
> 
> Florida State has offense and defense. I am not sure that game will be a shoot out.


Yeah, this might be the year that the SEC gets their streak broke. That's ok though, I know alot of folks are sick of it across this country...guess if I was a fan of another conference school I would be sick of it too. You know, I get alot of Ohio folks in our tourism town and I like them....and I kinda felt bad for them losing the game(Ohio State/Michigan State)....but I just don't like Urban Meyer...he speaks out both sides of his mouth(U of Florida) and recruited a bunch of thugs and delinquents at FL....but he is a very good coach. I hope he doesn't get the Buckeyes in trouble....OSU kinda needs to play some tougher out of conference opponents to help get them better prepared for big games...they are just not getting enough "in conference" competition in my opinion. Anyway, it will take Auburns best game yet as Jimbo Fisher has the Seminoles hitting on all cylinders this year. The Nole's have not had a close game the whole year....but then again, they ain't exactly playin' in the SEC either.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

A lot of parity in the SEC this year, here's one thing that I'm beginning to notice of lately, with offenses/defenses more complex, a player must have the ability to "think"......this hurts some SEC teams who have always recruited big/fast.....I noticed it several years ago, seems to be getting more apparent now...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> A lot of parity in the SEC this year, here's one thing that I'm beginning to notice of lately, with offenses/defenses more complex, a player must have the ability to "think"......this hurts some SEC teams who have always recruited big/fast.....I noticed it several years ago, seems to be getting more apparent now...


I have not really thought about that dawg, but that makes sense.....especially with some of these deception type offenses....I am sure it is alot tougher to play defense with these "read option" offenses that are being played from the shotgun formation. Definitely take a more intelligent and disciplined individual to play at a high level.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I listened to a conversation on TV about the spread/read option offenses. It compared the read option to the old style wishbone offense but more complicated. Defenses will eventually figure it out. They will then have to be disciplined to defend against it.

They were showing how Auburn ran their offense against Alabama's defense. Auburn's offense was prepared for the adjustments Alabama would make. The offense was one step ahead of the defense and took advantage of the defensive adjustments with out missing a beat.

Gus Malzahn has always run a power running game out of the spread. His offense being run from the spread formation gave the misconception that it was a short passing offense. Before the Bama game commentators were saying that Sabin's defense would shut down the short passing game and take Auburn out of their offense. Sabin stated several times that Auburn ran a power running game. That fell on deaf ears until after the game.

Auburn spreads the defense out which allows them to double up on the point of attack or create a numbers advantage when going outside the tackles.

Hard sometimes to believe that this is an offense he created and ran as a high school coach just a few years ago.

Smart man and also a players coach.


----------

